

Critique: "Programming Collective Intelligence" - aitoehigie

I have just gotten the book "Programming Collective Intelligence" and having read a few chapters i am wishing that i had gotten the book earlier!. At the same time, it shows how much most web applications being developed today lack deep technology (I am also guilty of this). Whats your take on this?
======
rodrigo
I had the same thought: does the web guy who did this site know about all
those algorithms? (im from Mexico, you see all kind of crapy sites here)

